# [Solved] Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3?

## Interimo

Well, I'm new to Gentoo (but not Linux in general; I've used Ubuntu for a 6ish months now) and I'm having some problems with my install of Gentoo.

I think my problem is my mobo (Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3).  From what I've read about other distros, only the 2.6.18 kernel likes the Intel ICH8 chipset it has   :Sad: .  I was hoping to be able to get Ubuntu and Gentoo to work, but only Ubuntu will work (2.6.18 kernel).  My question is, is there any way to get Gentoo to work with my mobo?  I tried using a different SATA controller on my mobo, but didn't help at all.  I also tried using an IDE hard drive, but the installer didn't even detect that.  I tried the installer on a different computer and that was fine, so I'm sure it's not a bad CD or anything.  When the installer was going, it detected my 3 partitions (sda1, sda2, and sda3), but it couldn't mount anywhere.  I tried specifying the mount point, but that didn't help either.

If anyone has any incite to this problem it would be greatly appreciated.  I would really like to get Gentoo to work on my system.  Thanks in advance!

IntermioLast edited by Interimo on Mon Nov 27, 2006 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CZAirwolfOC

test this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-505165.html

but ICH8 is supported in 2.6.17.x - tested alone.

----------

## teapot

Hello!

I'm running Linux with an Abit AB9 mobo. (same chipset as yours) so don't worry.

It was a bit tricky though. 

First , as CZAirwolfOC said , you need a livecd that will recognize your hard-drive.

I have used it - with success - to install Gentoo on both a SATA and one PATA hdd.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-505165.html

Thank KernelOfThruth for his execellent work with this one.

The second problem you will face is how to configure a kernel to boot your 

installed system with this. mm-sources will work , but they are not considered stable , 

so my suggestion is that you unmask the vanilla-sources-2.6.19-rc5 

and emerge those instead. In this thread  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498160-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html there is some useful info. 

Here's a link to my 2.6.19-rc5 configuration.

http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/FO0ZZ268.html

It needs modification because I have a SBLive! sound card 

instead of the built in one. 

Good luck!

----------

## xanas3712

Make sure you select the appropriate drivers from the list for sata devices on that one, and also make sure to set your motherboard to "enable" sata-native mode, so it will show up properly as /dev/sd*  At least for me when they showed up as /dev/hd* they were extremely slow by comparison to after making that correction.

----------

## Interimo

Sweet, thanks guys!  I'm downloading the LiveCD right now, and I'll see how things go from there.

----------

## Interimo

Bad news.  Something went wrong in the burning process and I don't know what it is.  Here is the Bug Report K3b gave me.

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.17

KDE Version: 3.5.5

QT Version:  3.3.6

Kernel:      2.6.17-10-generic

Devices

-----------------------

LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5236K RK01 (/dev/hdb, ) at /media/cdrom0 [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM] [DVD-ROM; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a03

cdrecord

-----------------------

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.17-10-generic

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/hdb'

devname: '/dev/hdb'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?

: Operation not permitted

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Warning: using inofficial version of libscg (debian-0.8debian2 '@(#)scsitransp.c 1.91 04/06/17 Copyright 1988,1995,2000-2004 J. Schilling').

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a03 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2005 Joerg Schilling

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian.org>.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'debian-0.8debian2'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '

Identifikation : 'COMBO SOHC-5236K'

Revision       : 'RK01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x0010 

Profile: 0x000A 

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x0008 

Profile: 0x0002 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 898304 = 877 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?

: Operation not permitted

Track 01: data   109 MB        

Total size:      126 MB (12:29.38) = 56204 sectors

Lout start:      126 MB (12:31/29) = 56204 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11634 (97:26/66)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359846 (79:59/71)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 3

Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation

Blocks total: 359846 Blocks current: 359846 Blocks remaining: 303642

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 12 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  109 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]   0.5x.

Track 01:    2 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.4x.

Track 01:    3 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.7x.

Track 01:    4 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.3x.

Track 01:    5 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.7x.

Track 01:    6 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.3x.

Track 01:    7 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.7x.

Track 01:    8 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.3x.

Track 01:    9 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.6x.

Track 01:   10 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.3x.

Track 01:   11 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.6x.

Track 01:   12 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.2x.

Track 01:   13 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.6x.

Track 01:   14 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.2x.

Track 01:   15 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.6x.

Track 01:   16 of  109 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  12.2x.

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 20 17 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 08 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x08 Qual 0x03 (logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 63488

cmd finished after 0.033s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 16824320 bytes

Writing  time:   29.589s

Average write speed  27.6x.

Min drive buffer fill was 99%

Fixating...

Fixating time:    2.795s

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: fifo had 329 puts and 266 gets.

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 262 times full, min fill was 93%.

BURN-Free was never needed.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord.mmap -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdb speed=1 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /home/andy/Linux/small-gentoo_amd64_r3.iso 
```

----------

## teapot

did you check the md5sum ?

try to lower the speed ... etc...

----------

## Interimo

Speed is at the lowest it can go...  And I don't know what you mean by "check the md5sum".

----------

## teapot

md5 is a way to check the integrity of the file. 

I.e. if the copy is exactly the same as the original.

on the site where you downloaded the .iso or .bz2 there is a link

to a file called chksum.txt

run md5sum on the file you downloaded and compare it to the entry in chksum.txt

----------

## Interimo

What do I do if they aren't the same?  Just download it again?

----------

## CZAirwolfOC

 *Interimo wrote:*   

> What do I do if they aren't the same?  Just download it again?

 

sure.

----------

## Interimo

 :Exclamation:   I downloaded it again and tried burning it on DeepBurner this time, but I still had a failed burn!

Are there any other LiveCDs like the one I was trying to burn that can do the same thing?

----------

## teapot

try on a differrent computer or from windows ...

----------

## Interimo

 *teapot wrote:*   

> try on a differrent computer or from windows ...

 \

That's what I did.  I'm on Windows right now, and I still can't burn it.

----------

## Interimo

Well, I tried burning the CD on a different computer, and I still had no luck.  But I have a new question now.

I've read that some people have got seemingly unusable computers to work with "gentoo all-generic-ide" as the kernel command.  I don't know the exact error output right now but would that maybe help me here?

----------

## theear

I have a DS4 which is not quite the same as your board, in particular it has an ICH8R southbridge instead of an ICH8 (which is supposedly not as well supported (yet)), but it might be similar enough.

First a remark: The error message from your burning process look like a hardware error. Check whether all cables are firmly seated or try a different computer. Switching to windows instead of linux on the same computer is most likely not going to make much difference.

Next, the DS3. If you're using the LiveCD 2006.1, its kernel is too old to bring a proper driver for the IDE (=secondary SATA) controller. In the BIOS, set the the RAID/AHCI mode to AHCI (that's the primary SATA controller) and the Onboard SATA/IDE mode to IDE. Boot the liveCD with boot option 'all-generic-ide'. Verify that your sata harddisk(s) are recognized as sd* and your IDE harddisks/CD/DVD-player as hd*.

Now can you select the disk for installing onto and the configuration. After several attempts I finally installed a base system without KDE/gnome and without network, since the portage tree on the CD asked for versions of packages that were not available anymore causing installation to break off with an error. Then I booted the new system, started dhcpcd from the cd, upgraded portage, synced the portage tree, installed dhcpcd. Instead of all this you might try upgrading portage while running the liveCD, syncing the portage tree and THEN configuring and installing with network support. Boot into the new system (with all-generic-ide option!).

Finally, install a kernel that supports your motherboard. I'm running gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2: the 2.6.19 kernels are supposed to be more problematic with the IDE controller on the motherboard. For this kernel you don't need the all-generic-ide parameter anymore. Once this kernel is running you can start installing audio drivers, X and all the rest you want.

Good luck.

----------

## Interimo

Thanks for the reply man, I'll try as soon has I can leave this crap-hole of Windows (Downloading and can't shut down   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

----------

## Interimo

Thanks theear!  That worked great!

----------

